# Small board storage rack



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know if this goes under 'Shop Safety' but it's a lot safer walking around now that I have room to turn around.

I was being overrun with scraps and cutoffs so it was time to make a storage rack or box. Since I don't use the lathe and that's where a lot of the boards were stored that's where I decided to place the storage rack (want to buy a 10' long lathe?). This is mostly a compilation of handheld shots with my iPhone so not top quality but it gets the point across.

Small board storage rack


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

It occurs to me that this maybe should have been put in the 'Focus on the Workspace' sub forum… mods, feel free to move if it needs to be there.

Thanks!
David


----------



## bryansong (Jan 18, 2017)

Good idea David.


----------

